# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Где б взять тексты песен? Where could I find song lyrics?

## tyomitch

(Тут как принято писать, по-русски или по-английски?) 
Я нашёл на http://arabic-media.com/ кучу ссылок на клипы с арабскими песнями. Видимо, это достаточно популярные песни, раз на них сняли клипы. Где бы теперь найти тексты этих песен? Я ещё недостаточно знаю арабский, чтобы воспринимать текст на слух  ::  
(Which language should I use when writing here?) 
I have found a bunch of links to Arabic music videos. I assume that it's fairly popular songs if they had shot the videos. So, where could I find these songs' lyrics? My knowledge of Arabic is yet too basic to comprehend the spoken text  ::

----------


## GanGsTer Girl

Hello   http://www.orientaldancer.net/arabic-song-lyrics/  
The lyrics are in English characters    
Sorry i don't have another link

----------


## tyomitch

The lyrics are pretty scarce there.

----------


## Анатолий

> (Тут как принято писать, по-русски или по-английски?) 
> Я нашёл на http://arabic-media.com/ кучу ссылок на клипы с арабскими песнями. Видимо, это достаточно популярные песни, раз на них сняли клипы. Где бы теперь найти тексты этих песен? Я ещё недостаточно знаю арабский, чтобы воспринимать текст на слух  
> (Which language should I use when writing here?) 
> I have found a bunch of links to Arabic music videos. I assume that it's fairly popular songs if they had shot the videos. So, where could I find these songs' lyrics? My knowledge of Arabic is yet too basic to comprehend the spoken text

 Writing in  English, so that other members could benefit. 
Help is on the way: 
Amr Diab (singing in Egyptian dialect) http://www.arabic.ru/hear/modern/diab/ 
MP3, lyrics (mainly romanised but some are in Arabic) and English translation) 
Note that most pop songs are in spoken dialects, not in MSA (modern standard Arabic).

----------


## xtracool

Всем привет! Я потратил наверное пол дня на поиски слов к этой песне и нашел, но только на арабском, что само сабой мне совсем не подходит. Если кому не сложно, выложете слова на русском, ну или на английском... 
Hi all! I've spent a lot of my time searching for elissa's lyrics - baddy doub song. Unfortunatelly, I don't speak arabic and I need lyrics in english...   ::  Can you help me, please? 
if this would help, here it is, lyrics in arabic:  
كلمات : الياس ناصر
ألحان : غوليس
توزيع : جان ماري رياشي  
عيني عيني عليك و رموشي حوليك اسقيني من حبك و اصرخ لبيك 
مهما ليلي طال و زغلط الموال بدي احساسك يحملني ليك 
بدي دوب قلي قلي بجنون بحبك انا مجنون ما بنسى حبك يوم
بدي دوب قلي قلي بجنون بحبك انا مجنون ما بنسى حبك يوم 
يللي قلي بحبك قلي قلي قلي بحلم يللي غني وصوتك علي غني غني بفهم 
ليلي ليلي نهار و عمري كلو نهار اغمرني بعيونك محي الاسرار 
قلبي قلبي نار وعم تحرقني النار بدي على ايدك كفي المشوار 
بدي دوب قلي قلي بجنون بحبك انا مجنون ما بنسى حبك يوم
بدي دوب قلي قلي بجنون بحبك انا مجنون ما بنسى حبك يوم 
يللي قلي بحبك قلي قلي قلي بحلم يللي غني وصوتك علي غني غني بفهم
يللي قلي بحبك قلي قلي قلي بحلم يللي غني وصوتك علي غني غني بفهم
يللي قلي بحبك قلي قلي قلي بحلم يللي غني وصوتك علي غني غني بفهم

----------

